# Replacing Burton Speed Zone Laces: Is it Possible?



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

My friend had his Ion lacing replaced by burton for free.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Ben

I had a pair of Burton Rulers with the same upper and lower speed zone lacing system. Seemed like a cool idea when I bought them but after 3 days of use the laces started fraying and I asked myself the same question. Once you have problems how are you suppose to put new laces into the boot? Well done Burton for being user friendly! However I did send them back to be repaired and after being lost and then left with Burton for the best part of 6 months they were fixed for free. Free so I guess I can't moan after all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmmm.. Well I just got the brilliant idea to use some fishing line to pull it through!
D'oh!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

If you can find a lace like that you could you something solid but flexible that would pass through, then attach it to the lace and drag the lace in by pulling the helper out; like the fishing line idea. But I think that's too much anyway.

I just got the SL-10 so judging by the lace, if you get the same lace you could burn the tip to make it stay togheter, it's sintetic afterall, be sure to burn it and still make a plastic tip that could pass easy through the hole. After that push it in. According to the laws of physics it should go in and slide in that small pipe. Tell me how well did it go.

A


----------

